# Best Floating Decoy Weight?



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

i run all j hook weights, which are awesome, but wondering if anyone has switched from the j hook weights to the texas style rigging? and if they did which do they prefer?


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

I actually use the texas style rig on my spread of about 70 dekes (ducks and geese). I actually want to move to the J style rigs. I like the texas rig but it can be a mess sometimes. you pull out decoys and all the lines are tangled cause they come loose from the keel, or the weights beat up the other decoys from bouncing around in the decoy bag. to sum up my opinion -good in the water, terrible during transportation


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

If your throwing out a pile of dek's i'd go with texas rigs. they're WAY faster than wrapping up each decoy.. They can get tangled tho. I love my texas rig'ed dek's and won't be going back any time soon.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

The trick to texas rigged is to keep the line tight at all times. I usually put a loop the bundle of lines right above the decoys. This helps keep the weights close to the decoy.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The trick to texas rigged is to keep the line tight at all times. I usually put a loop the bundle of lines right above the decoys. This helps keep the weights close to the decoy.


that's how I rig them, will load them in the bag will all the ends on a carabiner and clip the carabiner to the backpack straps on my decoy bag. if J hook is not any better than I will stay with what I got too


----------



## wingmaster222 (Apr 3, 2014)

dakotashooter2 said:


> The trick to texas rigged is to keep the line tight at all times. I usually put a loop the bundle of lines right above the decoys. This helps keep the weights close to the decoy.


another vote for texas rigged and a loose knot just above the decoys.


----------



## hungoverhunter (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm giving the Texas style a shot. Found a deal on eBay for a dozen weights already rigged up for 25 bucks, which is around what you can do j weights for but their is no work involved with these Texas ones..excited to use the new weights on the new avain x's!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Another way to keep texas rigs from tangling is to carry the decoys around by the cords. I store my decoys in sleds and that seems to help too.


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

I have used both on my duck decoys and without a doubt tell you the J weights are hands down the best decoy weight you could ever hope to use when hunting from a boatblind. they dont get tangled in the bags and dont beat up your other decoys. they hold the decoys in place better when there is a current running as well. The texas rig just dosent work as its said to work I tryed all the clip tricks I could think of and the lines still tangled and decoys still got beat on and paint knocked off. And for the record all I use is Greenhead Gear decoys. Hope my opion helps. To all those that will disagree I respect your opion and godbless and shot straight.


----------

